# 300



## Master Shake (Jan 30, 2007)

oh yeah so can not wait for this movie . i am a histroy person and know about the war that actually happen that this movie is based on its gonna be sweet.


----------



## martryn (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, you need to remember that this is actually based off of a graphic novel, so don't expect it to be _too_ accurate.  I'm sure that its not far off at all, but I'm sorta hoping they'll be some fantastical elements to the movie too.  

That being said, yeah, I anticipate this movie more than any other movie of '07.


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, in real life I believe it was 300 Spartans, plus some other soilders versus around 100,000 Persions.

But the movie has it at 300 Spartans versus 1,000,000 Persions.

I really do want to see this movie.  From the preview it looks epic.


----------



## botoman (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this movie. The graphic novel is amazing by itself, and judging from the previews it looks like there's gonna be much more action. 

Can't wait! >_<


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2007)

IMAXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 30, 2007)

it was 300 Spartans + 400 Thebans + 700 Thespian Volunteers.


Anyway, this movie looks awesome.


----------



## Kon (Jan 30, 2007)

I was always interested in this battle, and now they are making a movie of it, yay! xD


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 30, 2007)

i watched the 1080p trailer... and damn... this looks sweet... i hope i don't get dissapointed.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 30, 2007)

It's not really historically accurate at all, but that's why it's subtitled _Frank Miller's 300_. Due to the element of the fanatastic and the wonderful visuals the graphic novel didn't bother me one bit because it never promised to be a realistic depiction of a historical event, but rather a kickass _story_ based on a historic event. I found it much less irksome than Gladiator, for example*.

I'm really looking forward to it. I loved the graphic novel and if Sin City is anything to go by Frank Miller's stuff translates well to the screen

*I'm not normally the type to whine about (or even pay attention to) historical inaccuracies, but I'm a Classics student who watched Gladiator during a course on 'Ancient Rome in Film' in which we were asked to list examples of where the screenwriters/directors took creative licence. When you're actually looking for those kind of things they stick in your head more and can ruin the movie for you...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2007)

do these 300 guys has super powers, thats what it seems like, don't give spoilers though


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2007)

In the end the Spartans are victorious


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 30, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> do these 300 guys has super powers, thats what it seems like, don't give spoilers though



No  (That's not a spoiler is it?)

They all have super Frank Miller "Marv" fighting ability.

They all fight like Brad Pitt in Troy... all 300


----------



## martryn (Jan 30, 2007)

> *I'm not normally the type to whine about (or even pay attention to) historical inaccuracies, but I'm a Classics student who watched Gladiator during a course on 'Ancient Rome in Film' in which we were asked to list examples of where the screenwriters/directors took creative licence. When you're actually looking for those kind of things they stick in your head more and can ruin the movie for you...



Like "Roma victa!" when it should have been "Romae victae", pronounced Rome-i wic-tie?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't go to this to expect history. In reality it was 7,000 Greeks vs. 150,000-250,000 Persians. Movie changed it to 300 spartans vs. 1 million Persians.

Also everything about Sparta is off. It wasn't this fancy looking Greek city. It was a desolate series of mud huts with a market place and temple. 

Lastly, the Persians did not have rhino's, elephants 10 times their normal size, or orcs/trolls. 

However, this looks like a really good movie when put into a fictional context. I'll be sure to see it.


----------



## martryn (Jan 30, 2007)

> Don't go to this to expect history. In reality it was 7,000 Greeks vs. 150,000-250,000 Persians. Movie changed it to 300 spartans vs. 1 million Persians.



You can't really say what it was or wasn't, as historians are still arguing that.  However, if you read Frank Miller's graphic novel, there are other Greek forces there with the Spartans, just that they leave on the third day and the Spartans and Thespians stay.



> Lastly, the Persians did not have rhino's, elephants 10 times their normal size, or orcs/trolls.



YES THEY DID!  Yeah, this stuff is the stuff that makes the movie cool though.  There wasn't any of that in the graphic novel either, but it does make for interesting cinema.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 30, 2007)

From the mind behind Sin City! I just know this is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Heero (Jan 30, 2007)

i have been hoping for this movie for some time, the historical stuff isn't that important to me, well some of it is. The orc and troll thing won't fit i don't think but the elephants and rhinos may do the job


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 30, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> Lastly, the Persians did not have rhino's, elephants 10 times their normal size, or orcs/trolls.




Actually, those are more like physical "freaks" not orc/trolls


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 30, 2007)

martryn said:


> Like "Roma victa!" when it should have been "Romae victae", pronounced Rome-i wic-tie?



Heh, not even things that specific (I probably didn't even notice from just one viewing, considering how crappy my Latin is) but more glaring changes/errors, such as Maximus' armour being totally wrong, the depiction of Gladiatorial combat being purely the stuff of fiction and the entertaining, but totally inaccurate, depictions of Marcus Aurelius and Commodus. 

I LIKED Gladiator, but it's much harder to enjoy it after having it picked apart by an overzealous Professor. Generally I can shut up that pompous voice in my head that screeches 'That's not how it happened!' and just enjoy a movie, accepting that any changes made are the writer's choice for the good of the final product, but it's too late for Gladiator. 

Thankfully that's not going to happen with 300. It was a wonderful book and I'm sure it's going to be a great film...as much as I'm sure it may have my old Prof tearig her hair.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 30, 2007)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> From the mind behind Sin City! I just know this is gonna be awesome!



Actually, this a completely different Director than the guy who did Sin City. Now, I knew what you meant, but it doesnt rest on Frank Miller whether the movie is good, whether the director adapted well for the screen.


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 30, 2007)

martryn said:


> Megaharrison said:
> 
> 
> > Don't go to this to expect history. In reality it was 7,000 Greeks vs. 150,000-250,000 Persians. Movie changed it to 300 spartans vs. 1 million Persians.
> ...



Hmm.  Its true that historians are still arguing the numbers in this battle [because, there was apparantly no real accurate record of the amount of persians] 
But as for the Greeks side, I thought it was around 5,000+ at first, but after Ephialtes betrayal, leading the Persians around the men, that King Leonidas dismissed all but [around] 300 Spartans, 400 Thebans [who may/may not have been there against their will], and 700 Thespians?

In anycase, besides the amount of historical innacuracies, I am *really* looking forward to this film.
Actually, it doesnt really bother me, because I know its completely based off of the comic book [which is amazing]

In anycase, Im definately going to the midnight showing [if they have one].
I just hope it doesnt pull an Eragon [in the sense of building it up, only to have it be one of the crappiest movies]


----------



## sj2k (Jan 30, 2007)

Its not going to be like eragon at all.  Not because its going to be good or bad, but because movies (besides the LOTR) are never as good as books, but they can be as good as comics!  Not to mention, I never thought egagon looked good


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 30, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Its not going to be like eragon at all.  Not because its going to be good or bad, but because movies (besides the LOTR) are never as good as books, but they can be as good as comics!  Not to mention, I never thought egagon looked good



Thank god.  You are right about movies never being as good as the books.  There have only been two movies based on books that were as good as the books themselves.  1. Virgin Suicides 2. American Psycho [not as much as V.S. though]
In anycase, I had only seen the Eragon trailer once or twice, so it seemed pretty cool to me.
I was highly disappointed.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2007)

"This is SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!"  *kicks the fool into the well* I love that line.


----------



## Master Shake (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah the movie looks awsome from what i know it was 300 spartans vs a massive amount of persians the could not have been more than that cause of how they won that battel. in a narrow pass.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> No  (That's not a spoiler is it?)
> 
> They all have super Frank Miller "Marv" fighting ability.
> 
> They all fight like Brad Pitt in Troy... all 300



ugh, i hope the method of victory is more thoughtfully developed than "i'm sexy brad pitt, i win" ..gay shit


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

It is I read some of the comics and their tactics are pretty thought out.


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 31, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ugh, i hope the method of victory is more thoughtfully developed than "i'm sexy brad pitt, i win" ..gay shit



Nope.  And actually in this particular battle, they didnt really "win"


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 9, 2007)

Some questions about the movie. What's up with the freaks/trolls? Did Persians had some kind inbred freaks of nature? And did Persian army actually wear those facial masks into the battle? Or did they just make that up just to show persian army bunch of bad mofos.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah im anticipating this movie alot, this and 23 are must sees for me


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Some questions about the movie. What's up with the freaks/trolls? Did Persians had some kind inbred freaks of nature? And did Persian army actually wear those facial masks into the battle? Or did they just make that up just to show persian army bunch of bad mofos.



It's based off the Frank Miller graphic novel rather than history. There's your answer


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm really looking foward to seeing this movie


----------



## Countach (Feb 10, 2007)

this movie is going to be sweet


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Wolfy (Feb 14, 2007)

Now that's what I'm taking about.  My anticipation to see this movie has just doubled.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

I wonder if Frank Miller will put out another Sin City.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I wonder if Frank Miller will put out another Sin City.



Well Sin City 2 movie adaptation is posed to be in the works if thats what you mean.

Ima eat lots of meat before I go see *300* xD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 16, 2007)

I long after this movie...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2007)

Historical mumbo-jumbo aside, I'm looking forward to seeing this movie. It does look appealing.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2007)

> There have only been two movies based on books that were as good as the books themselves.



Ummm... The English Patient?  The Name of the Rose?  Trainspotting?  



> What's up with the freaks/trolls? Did Persians had some kind inbred freaks of nature? And did Persian army actually wear those facial masks into the battle? Or did they just make that up just to show persian army bunch of bad mofos.



Well, from the graphic novel the one "troll" was actually a deformed Spartan who wasn't allowed to join the Spartans because his deformity wouldn't allow him to properly hold a shield for a phalanx.  The Persians did enlist many different ethnic groups and nations into their armies after the conquered them, so that explains some of the different masks and looks that the Persians sport.  I don't know about some of it though.  Maybe just stuff they added for the movie.  It looks kick ass though. 



> Well Sin City 2 movie adaptation is posed to be in the works if thats what you mean.



I heard they're doing a trilogy.  Another big name star is lined up for a role in one of them, though I can't remember who it is.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 23, 2007)

More reviews are up, and so far, so good.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2007)

This movie looks fucking retarded. Might as well make it a billion persians vs 3 blonde and studly Spartans for more money right? And make those Persians look like Arabs while their at it and be as racist and sterotypical as possible from the graphic novel it's based off it.

I am not going to see this movie, it just furthers enhances sterotypes and bigotry on Iranians.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm totally looking forward to this film, there haven't been any good epic ones in a while



> Ummm... The English Patient?


 
I remember that movie (kinda =P). But never read the book -.-


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Feb 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> This movie looks fucking retarded. Might as well make it a billion persians vs 3 blonde and studly Spartans for more money right? And make those Persians look like Arabs while their at it and be as racist and sterotypical as possible from the graphic novel it's based off it.
> 
> I am not going to see this movie, it just furthers enhances sterotypes and bigotry on Iranians.



Good for you. Anyway, as for me. I'm gonna watch it! Awesome movie! They had early screenings yesterday. Too bad I missed it. Who else is gonna check it out? 
Hooray!


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 23, 2007)

From what I have read from reviewers positive or negative. 
I am loving how all the positive are pointing out how Snyder (Director) did a good job of putting Millar's work on film. If you have read 300 and loved it, like myself. You should go and see it when it comes out. 



			
				The White Fang said:
			
		

> I am not going to see this movie, it just furthers enhances sterotypes and bigotry on Iranians.


For those who don't know...
Persian Empire Today=Iran
What the White Fang doesn't get...
This is about a story of how The Battle of Themopylae is considered to this day one of the most told battles in the coarse of history. Because of the significance of sacrifice and turning the tide of the Greco-Persian War. Rather than just pissin on Past Iran. Ever watch the film Glory?! Almost the same concept in a way but of course different times. They both gave the same result in real life. But of course this was a film about stereotypical how different the north and south are. lol!!!


----------



## Gooba (Feb 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> This movie looks fucking retarded. Might as well make it a billion persians vs 3 blonde and studly Spartans for more money right? And make those Persians look like Arabs while their at it and be as racist and sterotypical as possible from the graphic novel it's based off it.
> 
> I am not going to see this movie, it just furthers enhances sterotypes and bigotry on Iranians.


That is hilarious.  Facts cannot be racists, they can only be facts.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

This movie looks awesome, but im worried about one thing.

The setting.... it seems that by the trailers, the sky is always a brownish, reddish color for some reason..... if it stays like that for the whole movie...


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 2, 2007)

This movie really looks amazing.
And I am going to try to see it on opening day.

Frank Miller really knows how to make a entertaining movie.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2007)

Gooba said:


> That is hilarious.  Facts cannot be racists, they can only be facts.



There are no facts. It's based off the comic, not the real history.


----------



## Trias (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm gonna see that movie, and I'm gonna see that movie as a movie that's based on a comic, and I don't think it's racist or something. Due to the nature of being told from a side, it's obviously gonna be told from Spartian side, so obviously they're going to be more heroic side.

 But calling a million persian vs 300 spartian a real deal... well, even most inconsistent, biased and unreliable historians say that the pass defender had at least 3000 person... Though I doubt persians were more than thirtyfold or fortyfold. That battle is surely one of the most overrated historical battles ever.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 2, 2007)

> There are no facts. It's based off the comic, not the real history.


In the real history it was Persians vs Spartans, aka Iranians vs White people, and the comic is based off of that.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2007)

Gooba said:


> In the real history it was Persians vs Spartans, aka Iranians vs White people.



Sterotypical response. Iranians are Indo-Europeans, and are Caucasians. Their langauge is similiar to Russian, Slavic and Germanic as well as parts of Old English.

My dad is Iranian and has blonde hair and hazel eyes, is he not white?


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 2, 2007)

@ White Fang - I think you have a point about what you are saying, but movies, especially ones like this, are made simpler [dumbed down basically] for the masses.
It would be harder for people to associate the Persians with modern day Iran, where they are from, if they were played by caucasians, etc.  It makes it less believable.
So sure, its steriotypical in a degree, but its so people can easily get into the story.  The ignorant masses would have a hard time understanding why the Persians are all different races [even though, if people did their history, they'd realize that the Persians conquered countries, so of course there would be mixed races]
However, if you actually watch scenes from the trailer, the Spartans arn't blonde, blue eyed and fair skin.  In fact, many of them have dark hair, and are fairly tan.

And movies like this arn't the reason people steriotype Iranians, etc.  It's their own stupidity and belief that if there are terrorists in the middle east, all people from the middle east must be terrorists too.  Its a lack of proper education, and following the masses [not to mention the dumbass of a president George W Bush doesn't help any].
People are ignorant like that.  A story thats meant to take place in 400 BC isn't going to have a huge sway in that.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't wait for the movie to come out it is going to one of the best movie's ever, in my option though.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't wait to see this movie, it looks very promising.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm gonna love this movie.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow great. People are already spoiling this movie/thread by playing the race card.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 5, 2007)

@ Chipsandsnacks - People have been playing the racism card at this movie for a long time.  It is getting old, but it happens.

Only four more days.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 5, 2007)

Decided to watch the 11:59 showing thursday night.


----------



## Fang (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm going with some friends and family on my best friend's 20th birthday, which is the same day as the opening day of 300. Might as well give it a shot. The Immortal's look cool, I hope they aren't made out to be pussies though.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Mar 5, 2007)

Trias said:


> I'm gonna see that movie, and I'm gonna see that movie as a movie that's based on a comic, and I don't think it's racist or something. Due to the nature of being told from a side, it's obviously gonna be told from Spartian side, so obviously they're going to be more heroic side.
> 
> But calling a million persian vs 300 spartian a real deal... well, even most inconsistent, biased and unreliable historians say that the pass defender had at least 3000 person... Though I doubt persians were more than thirtyfold or fortyfold. That battle is surely one of the most overrated historical battles ever.



It was initially 7,000 to 250,000 and after Ephialtes showed the Persians the mountain path which allowed them to encircle the Greeks it was 300 Spartans and 700 Thespians against well over 200,000 Persians. Over 20,000 Persians were killed in this battle, truly the greatest last stand in military history.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 5, 2007)

Well you have to understand, each Spartan, man or woman, was as strong as 10 men. (Or so I learned.. correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Fang (Mar 5, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Well you have to understand, each Spartan, man or woman, was as strong as 10 men. (Or so I learned.. correct me if I'm wrong)



No, that's just Greek propaganda. The Greeks also say anyone who isn't Greek are scum and inferior and viewed the Sassanid (third Persian Empire) Empire and Roman Empire as being barbarians.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought Spartans were trained since they were children. ><

^ Is that wrong too?

And the fact that they ate this really nasty, yet healthy soup? D:


----------



## Kameil (Mar 5, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I thought Spartans were trained since they were children. ><
> 
> ^ Is that wrong too?
> 
> And the fact that they ate this really nasty, yet healthy soup? D:



Spartans are typically trained since young age quite true....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 5, 2007)

Yah, and those at Athens didn't.. right?


----------



## Kameil (Mar 5, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Yah, and those at Athens didn't.. right?



Not really sure.....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure didn't.. since Athens was the center of culture and all. (I think I said that right :S)


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I can't see the movie until th 16th, that's when my dad comes home ><

-trys not to look at spoilers-


----------



## Fancy (Mar 9, 2007)

I just came back from the movie after watching it in the theater, and it was beyond words to say the least.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _So, I just got home from watching the movie..._ 



And it is safe to say that the movie was fucking amazing.  I know people are going to bitch left and right about the lack of historical accuracy, but they forget one key thing.  It isn't based on the history, it was based off a comic.  
I've never been a huge fan of movies based on comics/books/video games/etc because they tend to do a really crappy job.  However, this movie was pretty much 100% accurate to the comic, outside of the obvious elaborations in plot. That is a rare feat in itself. I have never seen anything like it in my life.  The acting was superb, the plot was wonderful, the fighting was great.  Everything about this movie kicked ass.

I am so going to see it later tonight [3:10am here, gunna see it around 7:00pm]




I *highly* reccomend this movie. Highly.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Mar 9, 2007)

Pointless meme shouting, guts and boobies, this is the perfect movie for a /b/tard. I want to download this now!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2007)

So, it's good? 

I guess I have to go watch it now.


----------



## Death (Mar 9, 2007)

Go watch it now.  This is by far one of the best action movies ever.  Will most likely go see it again in a few hours before work.


----------



## Fancy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For those who watched it: I hated it when that council freak licked the oracle's neck, eww.


----------



## Death (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even worse is when the council dude and the queen got it on, just to get betrayed.  Atleast she got her revenge.


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW I cant belive how good 300 was. EVERYONE should what that movie. Alot of movies dont live up to the Hype but dam, that movie as so dam badass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2007)

Is it really that good? Sounds like a lot of hype. I better not be let down.


----------



## martryn (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh, wow, going to see it in about an hour.  I'm pretty excited.  I'll definitely post my opinion when I return.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 9, 2007)

Saw the movie last night. Wasn't able to come here cause I went directly to bed. Anyways, the movie is surely this years first biggest blockbuster. Like I said before. If your enjoy Frank Miller's adaptation of 300 and or any of his work it is hard to say how you can't be disappointed with this film. Everything that was in the novel you'll get to see in the film. 

Anyways... don't want to start spoiling people. So I'll just go straight with my score here. Out of a total of 5 stars. It gets 5 out of 5. And no I'm not trying to hype it up or anything like that. As someone who enjoys Frank Miller's work. It's great to see how a real adaptation should be done. 

Aside from that. At least my prediction that Venom that's right VENOM will be the main bad guy in Spider-Man 3 seems to be solidified more and more as May 4 comes around.


----------



## Nihongofreak (Mar 9, 2007)

i saw it wednesday and it was pretty amazing, im gonna have to see it a few more times


----------



## Kayo (Mar 9, 2007)

Bah I was really hyped for this movie, I thought it was something a bit more realistic like Troy. Then I found out that Persians had giant rhinos and demons on their side and decided to skip it.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 9, 2007)

@ Kayo - You should have read more about the movie.  It was stated to not be historically accurate, and is based on a comic, Frank Millers vision of the story.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 9, 2007)

@ Oracular Wolf
I guess Kayo failed to see the title saying Frank Miller's 300.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf's signiture and avatar gets my hyped up more to see it. 

I want to see it this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 9, 2007)

At first i was thinking this was goin to be an okay movie but when i got to the theater and saw it earlier it was mind blowing i was like this 0.o i say by far this year the best action movie


----------



## escamoh (Mar 9, 2007)

i cant wait to see it tommorow


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 9, 2007)

Just saw it and I must say, it was FUCKING AWESOME! Well-written, solid cast and awesome and brutal action scenes, one of the best movies of the year so far, it's that good.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 10, 2007)

OH

MY

GOD

SO FREAKIN AWESOME
I'D PAY TO SEE IT AGAIN
AND AGAIN
AND AGAIN


----------



## Himura (Mar 10, 2007)

So freaking good. Basically non stop action lol. Probably the most cringe worthy scene in the movie was:


*Spoiler*: __ 



When the monster thing got stabbed in the bicep. OUCH! My arm was hurting after that.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd love to see another movie vilify Persians just as good! Also the music was epic and massive with quality and scope the composer brought to the film. That said, I love the Immortals...like crack ninjas on fire with katanas.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 10, 2007)

This movie was so fucking epic.

Who gives a shit about historical inaccuracies, it added a nice little exotic look and feel to the movie like no other. This movie is definitely going to be winning some awards.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 10, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> @ Oracular Wolf
> I guess Kayo failed to see the title saying Frank Miller's 300.







Chee said:


> Oracular_Wolf's signiture and avatar gets my hyped up more to see it.
> 
> I want to see it this weekend hopefully.



Go and see it now! 


Its so funny that now, *after* the movie came out that everyone has 300 sig/ava sets.  
I swear I was doing the countdown on my sig with the set for a long time, since around new years.  
So glad to see that everyone liked it though


*Spoiler*: _did you guys notice...?_ 



In the scene where the captain's son was killed [the man on the horse gallops up and cuts his head off] did anyone see where the guy on the horse went?  After he cut off the kids head, he just seemed to disappear.  I didn't notice it the first time I saw the movie, but the second time I did, he just seemed to no be there afterwards. Am I the only one to notice that?


----------



## coriander (Mar 10, 2007)

Last film i saw on big screen. all i can say is - amazing graphics.. ^_^


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 10, 2007)

I need to see this film.


----------



## MiNaC (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm going to see it tomorrow!


----------



## The Captain (Mar 10, 2007)

THIS IS SPAAAAARRRRTAAAAAA!

^^^Absolute awesome.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 10, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> Go and see it now!
> 
> 
> Its so funny that now, *after* the movie came out that everyone has 300 sig/ava sets.
> ...




I realized that too . I was hoping the father would find the man and kill him.


----------



## Ofeigr (Mar 10, 2007)

Is it better to go see it on Imax or just the normal big sreen ?


----------



## Utz (Mar 10, 2007)

I want to see this now!!!!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Man, I want to see this movie so bad!!
Is there alot of action & fighting ?? Or just fighting and alot of talking....


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 10, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Man, I want to see this movie so bad!!
> Is there alot of action & fighting ?? Or just fighting and alot of talking....



Definitely alot of action and fighting, but its so well done, I don't even care about the talking but there is some as well, and it's not crappy like your generic action movies.


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 10, 2007)

I saw the movie yesterday and it. was. awesome!!! The visuals were so beautiful and the whole thing was just amazing.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm gonna see this later on in the day.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 10, 2007)

This has to be the most visually stunning piece of media I have ever seen.  Simply fantastic.  I am going to put money on this being nominated for, and winning, art direction, and possibly others like cinemtography.

Simply amazing, superb, it lived up to the hype, for once.  The last movie that lived up to the hype was return of the king.  Very few movies manage to do that.

I enjoyed it so much I went to the B+N next door and got the soundtrack and graphic novel, lol


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Mar 10, 2007)

An overwhelming visual and audio onslaught!

Absolutely Epic, though with a distinct Riefenstahl tinge.


----------



## conceptz (Mar 10, 2007)

Saw it last night! It was awesome.

Highly recommended.

Side note: some idiot parents brought a bunch of 10 year olds to see the movie.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 10, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> I realized that too . I was hoping the father would find the man and kill him.



Haha okay good. I was really wondering about that.

And once again, to all who want to see it and havnt, go now!  Its worth it.


----------



## Kankurothepuppeteer (Mar 10, 2007)

omg go see 300 its so awesome amazing graphics and effects.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 11, 2007)

I went to see this today and it was awesome. I give it a 10/10, and that's saying alot since I rarely give 10/10. I love Frank Miller's Sin City and when I saw the trailer for 300 like months ago, I was pretty excited to see this. 
I was suprised to see that Zack Snyder was the director. I was mad at him for not making a sequel to "Dawn of the Dead"  but he said he was working on another project. I was like, what project could be more important than Dawn of the Dead sequel, now I realized it was 300! Well, I dont blame him anymore. This movie had everything, stunning visual effects, and awesome actors. That guy from LOTR was there too, I was suprised to see him in another war movie. Great narration, and script.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just saw it today, and lemme tall ya, it was nice to *FINALLY* have a movie worth goin to movies for.

Seriously, every aspect of this movie impressed me. The very brutal, yet stylistic action and gore, the beautiful color pallets and special effects, and pretty much everything else I can think of. The ending was kind of a downer, but I already knew that would happen, so I can't really complain.

Unfortunately, I wasn't really able to enjoy it to the fullest due to some stupid bitch who decided to bring her damn 2 year old to the movie. Okay, that may have sounded a little cruel, but seriously, what the fuck was she thinking. Aside from there being nothin worth seeing at the movies until today, that little annoyance reminded me why I hate the theaters.


----------



## Pein (Mar 11, 2007)

i just saw it holy hell was it great it left me in a movie high like when u first see spiderman or star wars  i need to see this movie at least 3 more times this is SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 11, 2007)

Some of it seemed rather ridiculous at the beginning, but once the fighting started, it was pretty much incredible.
Overall an enjoyable movie, and what wasn't great was fun to laugh at.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 11, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> And once again, to all who want to see it and havnt, go now!  Its worth it.


And I did go to see it. B]
I agree, it's definitely worth it; bad ass battles and visuals. It's one of those movies where I wouldn't mind paying to see it again (and again.) Gerard Butler played a wonderful King Leonidas.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 11, 2007)

i think i can sum it up in two words...............

simply amazing
i mean i just got back from seeing it and it was awesome
the action was so cool and the acting was great


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2007)

Pretty good, give it about a 8.5/10. I liked it, bit long, and some fights felt dragged on. But good movie all together, love most fight scenes.


----------



## botoman (Mar 11, 2007)

I went to see it opening night. Turned out that all of the night showings were sold out. 

Planning on seeing it Monday, when kids are at school and it's cheaper. But fuck, I wanna see this movie so badly. I read the GN over again to get my 300 fix.


----------



## Kisame. (Mar 11, 2007)

wish the last scene would have been a battle with spartans facing immeasurable numbers but other wise loved it


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 11, 2007)

I wanna see it myself. The visual aspect alone has me sold.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 11, 2007)

Kisame said:


> wish the last scene would have been a battle with spartans facing immeasurable numbers but other wise loved it



Yeah, I think that would be my only gripe. To me, the ending went out with a muffled snap, instead of the bang it deserved. Ah well, everything else was just awesome.


----------



## Kisame. (Mar 11, 2007)

> Yeah, I think that would be my only gripe. To me, the ending went out with a muffled snap, instead of the bang it deserved. Ah well, everything else was just awesome.



Imagine them owning at that lil pass like they been doing through the movie then someone says "they're flanking us!!!' Then gets impaled by one of those rhinos and the spartas see they are surrounded so they fight and fight gettting killed off one by one then only Leonidas is left alive and then the persians split and xerxes walks towards him and says bow and I might spare your life and then Leonidas kicks him over a cliff and says THIS IS SPARTA and gets impaled by hundreds of swords and it goes off.

Thats my ending


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 11, 2007)

Kisame said:


> wish the last scene would have been a battle with spartans facing immeasurable numbers but other wise loved it



That's how it was throughout most of the movie. The end pretty much served how the 300 brought all of the Greek armies together to face off against the Persian Empire and ultimately turning the tide in the Greco-Persian War.


----------



## Kisame. (Mar 11, 2007)

nah they was in the pass where numbers didnt matter just like they said 

im talking this kinda outnumbered


----------



## MiNaC (Mar 12, 2007)

Great movie, saw it yesterday. If you haven't seen it yet.. go see it NOW!!!


----------



## Misa (Mar 12, 2007)

I want to see that movie >.< looks so intersting 8D


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 12, 2007)

OK I just saw this movie It was amazing it's one of those movies you just wanna see over and over again 10 out of 10 for me. The Visual effects everything was excellent when they were fighting I felt like I was in it with them, This is what going to the movies is all about. The Blood, decapitations, everything was well done, acting was very good, those fight segments were some of the best i've seen on the big screen.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 12, 2007)

You people are making me jealous


----------



## sj2k (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw it for the second time today, and am seeing imax next week too


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 13, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> That's how it was throughout most of the movie. The end pretty much served how the 300 brought all of the Greek armies together to face off against the Persian Empire and ultimately turning the tide in the Greco-Persian War.



Thats not exactly how it really happened.  From what I've researched, the reason the Persians attacked Greece, in general, was because Athens was supporting a country that had been taken over by Persia.  The Persians attacked, and were defeated.  However, another army was sent over.  Somewhere in there was the battle of Thermoplae, and the Persians destroying temples in Athens.  Eventually, the Greeks destroyed the Persians navy, thus stranding the Persian army, and winning the war.


In anycase, I really want to to go see this movie again.  
Last time I went and saw a movie more than twice was Lord Of The Rings [five times for the first, four for the second].  

Does anyone know if the IMAX showings are in IMAX format, or just on the screen? [there is a difference you know]


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 13, 2007)

@ Oracular_Wolf
I know I researched it as well. I've been reading about the story for a couple of years now. Just wanted to let it be known that the ending served a purpose to the movie so it's hard to say it ended in a wimper note. That is what I was getting at when I posted it.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to know that some people are educated.


----------



## ymcauloser (Mar 13, 2007)

Saw this movie at the Sony IMAX on a monday night at 9:45pm show, COMPLETLY SOLD OUT. So i snuck in and omg........

GREATEST MOVIE!!! It is so up there in my favorites list, everything was so great. At the end of the movie i felt bad that i didnt pay for it haha


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 13, 2007)

i havnt watched it yet, but seems to be great one.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 13, 2007)

Saw the trailers. All i can say is Damn!!Can't wait to go Odeon Cinema to see this movie, this film does deserve to be bootleg rather watched in a cinmea with friends.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw it two days ago, and my only regret was going to see it alone.

I loved it, but I keep hearing complaints that the blood splatter didn't look real.  And I'm just thinking to myself, "Have you ever _seen_ someone's leg being chopped off and blood spraying everywhere?"

I just ignore them.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 13, 2007)

While i haven't seen it my only complaint are the little bitches around the world who are trying to look for a hidden message that do not exist. And those who complain about it being non historical.


----------



## Goom (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw it in IMAX.  It was freaking awesome.  I felt the blood rushing to my head.
*Spoiler*: __ 



But what was the deal with the reallly really fat bald guy with swords for hands.  He reminded me of the abomination from warcraft 3 LOL


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2007)

The movie made me want to grab the nearest polearm-object and stab somebody.


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 13, 2007)

Pretty good war movie. I'd give it a solid B overall.

The music and action were pretty nice too, not as much as I thought there would be, but the scenes shown were awesome.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 14, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> I saw it in IMAX.  It was freaking awesome.  I felt the blood rushing to my head.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that he was the Persian executioner.  Weird, yes.


----------



## Fang (Mar 14, 2007)

All this movie has done is hype up my expectations for Cyrus the Great's movie.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, he was just the executioner.  I am now getting tix to see in it imax   I love this movie.

And orocular, I love V too.  I love your quote too, while there are other, more fun quotes from the movie, that ranks up there as a powerful one


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 14, 2007)

@Sj2k - V is a great movie, one of my favorites.  I chose that quote specifically because that part of the movie really gets to me [like, tears, gets to me].  Especially since I can just see something like that happening, especially in USA 


I want to see 300 on IMAX too, but I have no one to go with


----------



## Utz (Mar 14, 2007)

Thought he would have some role or something, judging from the previews xD.

Absolutely loved the movie btw, entire thing was a huge adrenaline spike. Wow this was good .


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

For all you 300 fans Ninja Tune


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2007)

When I went to go watch it there was this annoying dude saying all the cool line seconds before they happened.

This is Sparta!~In gay fat bald man voice
...
...
...
*THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!*

And it went on like this thru the whole movie. When the son gets pwned, I was given a countdown so I got ruined.

Other than that, it was a cool movie. Thought it lacked something to be perfect though. 8-9/10

Basically Gladiator on crack


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 15, 2007)

Saw this movie yesterday and man, it was awesome on so many levels. I had nothing to complain......

well, except for the fact that "freedom" was brought up too many times. Damn, why do they always have to use freedom this, freedom that in every pre-battle speech? It's like they don't have anything else to say.

Still, this is by far the most satisfying movie I've seen since The Return of the King. Gonna grab the comics when I have the chance.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 15, 2007)

> well, except for the fact that "freedom" was brought up too many times. Damn, why do they always have to use freedom this, freedom that in every pre-battle speech?


Because almost every war ever is fought to keep their people from being subjugated?


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 15, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Because almost every war ever is fought to keep their people from being subjugated?


The Spartans are already subjugated by their own laws anyway.

Still, that doesn't stop me from getting the feeling "hmm, where have I heard this before?" whenever Leonidas or his wife utters freedom. Plus it seems that Hollywood films only like to use freedom as the sole reason to justify a war. I've seen war movies from other countries and they can have other reasons to justify their actions such as protecting families and loved ones, defending the pride of the nation or simply just to drive away barbaric tribes harrasing its borders instead of freedom which is so cliche and overused.

Btw, it freedom presented in the comics as well? If so,  then I can't blame the movie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm still yet to see this movie, Everyone's been talking about it.

I'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 15, 2007)

While we're on the subject of webcomics.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 15, 2007)

Saw it shortly before spring break. It was pretty good. I don't see any reason for people to bash it over anything historical. This movie was based on a comic book, not history. Not a masterpiece, but a very exciting and enjoyable film. 8/10 overall

I do find it hilarious how the Iranians are freaking out about it though. Just another reason for me to see it.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> For all you 300 fans Ditto





Red Viking said:


> While we're on the subject of webcomics.



Heh, both of these are made of absolute win.


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, this was a lot better then I expected. I'm so going to buy this movie on DVD and watch it over and over. =3

I recommend this movie like crazy. SEE IT! =D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2007)

wow, this movie was full of fantastic homosexuality.  I really want to fight war and fuck my comrades


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 16, 2007)

This movie actually sounds good. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> wow, this movie was full of fantastic homosexuality.  I really want to fight war and fuck my comrades



It's not so much homoeroticism as much as it is raw, animalistic, primal displays of all that is man.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 16, 2007)

it's not so much the animalistic displays of man as the tired cliches and lack of anything very memorable...


----------



## botoman (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow. 

I JUST got back from the theater and I've gotta say that exceeded my expectations by a lot. I loved the graphic novel when I read it, and I think I love the movie a bit more. The parts and characters that were added to beef up the story tied in very well, the cinematography and dramatic slo-mos (while just a little overdramatic for me) made it all the more exciting, and the actors chosen were spot-on IMO. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know that Persian guy at the end of the movie that was telling Leonidas to drop his spear? He looked like R. Kelly with a beard to me at certain angles. well


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> it's not so much the animalistic displays of man as the tired cliches and lack of anything very memorable...



The entire point of the movie was to be a two hour slaughter-fest.  If you went in expecting Ben-Hur, you were just kidding yourself.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 16, 2007)

then what's with the back story, kind of pointless, like porn hmmm?


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> then what's with the back story, kind of pointless, like porn hmmm?



Do you mean how he was taught as a kid?  All tied into the eventual slaughter-fest.  Just showed how insane these people were.


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2007)

300 was so awesome. Though one thing i did not like was their costumes. i think it would have been better if they lived up to the spartans of legend with their full iron chest plates, and skirt armor and the famous red plumed tip face helmet. Though it is a good movie. 

"Madness? This is Sparta!" - Leonidas


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 17, 2007)

i havent watch it, but im gonna drool at it for sure...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2007)

^ only if your gay, it's a girls movie my friend


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 17, 2007)

the spartans f**king raped the persians in the first 2 battles.

BODY AVALANCHE!


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Mar 17, 2007)

I guess I will share the happies.
Here is 300 uploaded.
Sorry, it is bad quality at times, but good at others.


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> I guess I will share the happies.
> Here is 300 uploaded.
> Sorry, it is bad quality at times, but good at others.



thanks! this is cool!


----------



## AbyssKing (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw 300 last weekend and it's one of the best movies I saw in a long time. The story, even though the movie is a slaughterfest, wasn't that bad, I learned a couple of things about ancient Greece, like Spartans were not allowed to fight during Carneya (sp). Of course, it's not literally what's going on on the screen though, you have to understand a lot of things were just Hollywood "ooh-aah".


----------



## Ofeigr (Mar 17, 2007)

I just came back from watching 300 and wow, it is amazing. The graphic are simply amazing as well as the fight scene etc... Awesome movie.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 18, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ only if your gay, it's a girls movie my friend



Oh is that truly necessary narutosimpson? There is no need for such homophobic comments.   I play God of War II ohh I must be gay.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 18, 2007)

it's not homophobic to say that movie is homoish, it's the kind of movie ryan seacrest would be in if he were an action movie star


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 18, 2007)

As a battle movie, 300 was about what I expected, plus a good bit of female nudity.  It was pretty much egalitarian as far as 'fanservice' went, although I don't think actual Spartans would've fought in leather bikinis.

There was pretty much something for everyone in it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 18, 2007)

Kickero said:


> As a battle movie, 300 was about what I expected, plus a good bit of female nudity.  It was pretty much egalitarian as far as 'fanservice' went, although I don't think actual Spartans would've fought in leather bikinis.
> 
> There was pretty much something for everyone in it.



Frank Miller's did this due to how Greek art was back in those days.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 18, 2007)

Well yeah.  I read about that.  Still I couldn't help but think that such garb would chafe ones loins something awful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2007)

I only watched it for the muscular men.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2007)

i guess someone posrepped me when they meant to neg rep me...it's ok my last like 7 reps have been red


----------



## BSU:S-RANK SHINOBI (Mar 19, 2007)

300 was amazing visually, but historically way off from what acutally happened.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 19, 2007)

It was a pretty dang good movie, I didn't think it was too memorable.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> It was a pretty dang good movie, I didn't think it was too memorable.



that's exactly my feeling , there was lots of "wow, that was sweet" moments, and in the end it's not much different than LOTR X gladiator, etc...


----------



## bearchan (Mar 20, 2007)

all it was was eye candy.  i wish i just read the graphic novel.  do all action movies have to have corny one liners?  turned it into a comedy for me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2007)

This is the most pwnage any man in their underwear can hope for


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 21, 2007)

just watched it, very good movie, not as great as gladiator, but very good. i liked it.
8/10.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 21, 2007)

i have to say i watched it the day after it was released and i loved it. then i watched it a week later with some people who hadnt seen it, and well... i fell asleep 4 times. the first time you watch it, it's like perfect. however after the first time you just know exactly what is gonna happen which makes you lose interest in the movie since most of it is just fighting.


----------



## shiroukamui (Mar 24, 2007)

AWESOME. I'll just watch it again this weekend if they still have it in the biggest screen.


----------



## illusion (Mar 24, 2007)

Just watched it, I went in with really high expectations and damnit they were met!

Top 3 greatest movie of all-time, visually stunning, great storyline and the ending (most important part for a movie IMO) left you with goosebumps.


----------



## Vixey (Mar 24, 2007)

*shifty glances*



Sorry! Couldn't resist! ;D

I really want to see it, if just for the special effects/cgi etc.


----------



## ifira (Mar 24, 2007)

^ LOL that was really funnnnny. damn u. i am eating. almost.. almost.


----------



## isanon (Mar 24, 2007)

watched the movie and loved it there were some moments you went wtf but overall a good movie


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 24, 2007)

a visually astonishing picture. Very loudly sometimes but its funny.

The graphic novel its also good.


----------



## Katsura (Mar 24, 2007)

It was definitely a good and enjoyable movie, but it's not among the best. Even though it was visually perfect, it lacks proper character development and story in order to be among the very best of films. Pulp Fiction, for instance, is just a better overall film than 300.

That being said, I really enjoyed 300. It's one of those movies you just sit and plain enjoy watching it; no confusion about this or that, just straight-out fighting, which wasbeatifully made. I especially enjoyed the part where the two Spartans (the Captain's son and another guy whose name I don't remember) protected one another and defeated waves of Persians. It was like a dance, and was beatifully made. Visually, it was perfect.

5.3/6


----------



## Capacity (Mar 24, 2007)

the saddest part in the movie was the way the son was killed


----------



## Insomnia (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome movie that pissed off Iran, so it is even more awesome now. Favorite part was probably the first battle with the Immortals and Leonidas vs. Giant WTF Guy. 

A few days ago was "Dress Like A Movie Star" day at my school, about 200 kids came dressed as Spartans. Funny stuff. One guy came in nothing but boxers and a cape, he had a sword and shield as well. Good times...and sad.


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 24, 2007)

Good movie, I really enjoyed it. Lol at Xerxes, he looked so damn gay.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ya just saw the movie, Fell in love with it from the start. It was fucking great, I was going crazy at the show.


----------



## EdwardElric (Mar 25, 2007)

I just saw it today and I must say it was awesome.
I'm gonna be screaming "THIS IS SPARTA!" at school for weeks to come.


----------



## Ikkaku (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoo just saw it an hour ago and I've got to say, it was pretty wicked. First off, I just have to mention just how FUCKING RIPPED EVERYONE WAS HOLY SHIT. Goddamn I came home and did like 200 crunches just dreaming of having abs like the SPARTANS (haha jkjk). 

The movie felt wayy to cliche for me, with all those lines and such. But it did not take away from the movie a lot. Damn the fight scenes were sick. Gore, blood, heads and legs and arms, xDD.  

Pretty funny too. I was just cracking up in the scene where the king was eating the fruit and everything going on in the background...hahaha. Also after the movie, when my friend mentioned Xeres however you spell it being the dude from Street Fighter. UNGGGUHH! HAHA


----------



## YoYo (Mar 25, 2007)

So who here has seen 300? I thought it was pretty good apart from a few things;


Good


*Spoiler*: __ 



Manliest film ever, so much testosterone in this film its ridiculous





Bad


*Spoiler*: __ 



Terrible storyline (even though loosely based round a real event) and lack of emotion in characters.

The Persian king dresses like a gimp and sounds like the guy who does the film commercials.

Gets a bit repetetive

Full of freaks, honestly apart from the Spartans everyone else seems to have a demented face/body







I didnt think it was nearly as bad as some reviews made it out to be, but what did others think of this film?


----------



## escamoh (Mar 25, 2007)

its based on a comic book dude


----------



## Greed990 (Mar 25, 2007)

300 was a movie that could kick Gai's ass.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 25, 2007)

Its my favorite movie right now


----------



## martryn (Mar 25, 2007)

> Terrible storyline (even though loosely based round a real event) and lack of emotion in characters.



Can you tell me why the storyline was terrible?  Cliche, I guess, but terrible? 



> The Persian king dresses like a gimp and sounds like the guy who does the film commercials.



And the fact that he was 7 feet tall...  This is actually one of my good things. 



> Gets a bit repetetive



I guess, though I didn't tire of watching people die. 



> Full of freaks, honestly apart from the Spartans everyone else seems to have a demented face/body



Again, not a bad thing in my book.


----------



## Maramusa (Mar 25, 2007)

YoYo said:


> Full of freaks, honestly apart from the Spartans everyone else seems to have a demented face/body




True that, even Lord of the Rings had less freaks then 300


----------



## YoYo (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeh suppose they weren't really bad things, just things i thought were a lil ott (even though the entire concept is a bit ott), and the killing and action makes up for everything else.

Oh and another thing, what did everyone think of the fact all of the men had ridiculous refined six packs?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 25, 2007)

Threads merged. Carry on.


----------



## Gaara816 (Mar 25, 2007)

THIS MOVIE WAS FIREEEEE

DEFINITIE WATCH

SHIT WAS CRACK!


----------



## kimani (Mar 25, 2007)

...

I want to see it but I can't because my parents hate me...

So basicly I'll be bitching on nf about not being able to see it...

Then when It comes out on dvd, I'll probably forget all about it...that tends to happen sometimes -alot-


----------



## Katsura (Mar 25, 2007)

YoYo said:


> Yeh suppose they weren't really bad things, just things i thought were a lil ott (even though the entire concept is a bit ott), and the killing and action makes up for everything else.
> 
> Oh and another thing, what did everyone think of the fact all of the men had ridiculous refined six packs?



When you practice fighting and work out every for 25 years, that's what you get. It's no secret that men two thousand years ago was physically stronger than men today.


----------



## martryn (Mar 25, 2007)

> Oh and another thing, what did everyone think of the fact all of the men had ridiculous refined six packs?



They cast the movie that way.  I've got the issue of Men's Health on my floor now that has Gerard Butler on the cover.  An inspiration for me to try harder!  Though it doesn't help.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 25, 2007)

this was a really great movie!!!

now i can die happily since i've just watched it!

*dies*


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Watched it yesterday. Great movie, imo.

Now I can die too

*dies together with @lk3mizt*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ikkaku said:


> First off, I just have to mention just how FUCKING RIPPED EVERYONE WAS HOLY SHIT. Goddamn I came home and did like 200 crunches just dreaming of having abs like the SPARTANS (haha jkjk).



I did that for real, but not 200 though, take away 150, xD.


----------



## Rikudou (Mar 29, 2007)

That movie... Adrenaline was pumping throught the whole cinema ever since the first Persian scouts rushed over 'that' hill..
For a couple of minutes I became a racist! 
I was constantly thinkng "HELL YEAH!! SLAUGHTER THAT PERSIAN!!! SPARTA FTW!!!" 
They even put special effects in the eyes!!!

They did create some strange characters though and I was dissapionted in the lesbian scens, if you know what i mean... 

One of the best movies ever.


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

One more week to watch it...7 days of despair!


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 29, 2007)

lol I get the mild amusement while watching 1,000,000 Persians get slaughtered


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2007)

excellence153 said:


> I saw it two days ago, and my only regret was going to see it alone.
> 
> I loved it, but I keep hearing complaints that the blood splatter didn't look real.  And I'm just thinking to myself, "Have you ever _seen_ someone's leg being chopped off and blood spraying everywhere?"
> 
> I just ignore them.



That's just a plain stupid reason to hate the movie. Did they not notice how the whole film tried to emulate the the comic book. Which in itself was basically a huge painting cut into pages. The blood looked like it was painted onto the screen.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 30, 2007)

MOVIE WAS THE S**T

Gotta love those slow motion beat down moments


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 30, 2007)

Champloon said:


> MOVIE WAS THE S**T
> 
> Gotta love those slow motion beat down moments


Definitely. My favorite part of the movie was in the middle when they were fighting and the guy killed all of those Persians. Slow/fast motion going on for about 2 minutes, and it was all in ONE SHOT. Pretty slick if you ask me. 

The only thing I regret was missing the first half hour and the kicking scene. D:


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2007)

Can anyone guess what Lost Cast Star is in 300? I couldnt belive it, they play a main roll.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 30, 2007)

Finally saw it.

Where the fuck is my spear?


----------



## Champloon (Mar 30, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Definitely. My favorite part of the movie was in the middle when they were fighting and the guy killed all of those Persians. Slow/fast motion going on for about 2 minutes, and it was all in ONE SHOT. Pretty slick if you ask me.
> 
> The only thing I regret was missing the first half hour and the kicking scene. D:



That scene was crazy! And you missed the kicking scene? madness QBno, madness!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 31, 2007)

Champloon said:


> That scene was crazy! And you missed the kicking scene? madness QBno, madness!


I know! Well, I may go see it again. Any other case I'd just go and pirate it lol.

The ending was a little unexpected for me. All those bees arrows. Too insane.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 31, 2007)

Best movie of the year.

(okay the year hasn't been going that long yet but still)


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 31, 2007)

I saw this movie last weekend, and it was pretty awesome!


----------



## Marke (Mar 31, 2007)

I love it!, fits good in as one of my Favorite movies.


----------



## RamenLover (Mar 31, 2007)

Saw this the day it came out, was amazed, really enjoyed it. Now I get to go another 2 times with people who ain't seen it yet. Wooo!


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Apr 1, 2007)

darn you ramenlover
I've been wanting to go see it again but you know life!
hmm.........I actually have a tie 
It was The part with the one take shot of the spartan killing averything in slowthen fast(I really liked all the shield kills)
And the part where those two spartans are back to back, that was awesome
It was da coolest!!! lililililililililililil


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 1, 2007)

Champloon said:


> That scene was crazy! And you missed the kicking scene? madness QBno, madness!



Madness??????


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

awesomeness


----------



## Haruko (Apr 1, 2007)

I just saw it; I actually did not think that it was that great. *prepares to be negged out of sight*


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 1, 2007)

Saw it last week. Frankly I didn't think I will like a movie mostly with fighting scenes. And there were points that I was kind of bored...the plot's rather simple, but the point of the movie, the spirit of Sparta, is portrayed rather vividly and make accordance to the historical reference... I felt I was filled with the warrior's blood right after I saw it.  

If you are interested in watching, I think seeing it in the theater would be a good choice.





QBnoYouko said:


> The ending was a little unexpected for me.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending reminds me of Hero's ending. It's still less insane than Hero though. :3


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Apr 1, 2007)

Saw it. 
Loved it.
Will continue to love it forever and ever. 

Sweaty, bloody men in skimpy outfits AND bellydancers.
THE TENT. That scene was pretty funky. Gratuitous slow motion sex(I would've been wierded out if there wasn't any, I mean it was f*cking SPARTAAAAAAA). Hot chicks with Down Syndrome dig hunchbacks!!!

Lots of drama.
The drama of getting your appendages chopped off in slow motion. 
And the drama of raping higher political figures.... <3 Which was so predictable.

So who the hell needs plot when you have that? 

...Who else thought Mr God-King looked like a freaking woman? Even if his make up was lovely. So many piercings. I wonder what other places have piercing that weren't shown. xD Gotta love him. <3 

But what really pissed me off was that /none/ of my friends understood why Leonidas didn't kill Xerxes. D:<


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 1, 2007)

I believe Xerxes wasn't killed in the movie because to somewhat keep it historical. (I don't even think he took a step on the battlefield or ever came to that area.) Not sure though.


----------



## Kayo (Apr 2, 2007)

I just saw the movie and I knew it didn't follow the historic events, but damn that movie was even worse than Rambo taking out armies by himself. Almost the whole movie was about the fighting scenes where the Spartans constantly killed the Persians, even giant rhinos and war elephants with only a few dying. A movie couldn't get anymore ridicilous. I am very dissapointed with it.

PS: I almost fell alseep during the later battles.


----------



## Chintsuzai (Apr 2, 2007)

I loved this movie XD


----------



## Natsuhito (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd definitely reccomend seeing it in IMAX. It's sooo much better than a regular theatre,


----------



## Chintsuzai (Apr 2, 2007)

^-- I was going to at one point.. o_o; I';m going again on friday (for the 3rd time) XD haha I should see if I can go see it in the imax instead XD


----------



## Kite01 (Apr 2, 2007)

martryn said:


> Well, you need to remember that this is actually based off of a graphic novel, so don't expect it to be _too_ accurate.  I'm sure that its not far off at all, but I'm sorta hoping they'll be some fantastical elements to the movie too.
> 
> That being said, yeah, I anticipate this movie more than any other movie of '07.



I've never seen the movie, but i've read the graphic novell.....according to my friends, they say it's exactly like the graphic novel, frame by frame!


----------



## Psyconorikan (Apr 2, 2007)

It was a lot better than I expected.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 2, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Almost the whole movie was about the fighting scenes where the Spartans constantly killed the Persians, even giant rhinos and war elephants with only a few dying. A movie couldn't get anymore ridicilous. I am very dissapointed with it.



Well, people would only end up dissapointed if they were expecting it to be anything other then a two hour slaughterfest.


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 3, 2007)

Saw the movie yesterday and it rocked!!
What an adrenaline rush!

Go Sparta!


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 3, 2007)

What a film....
saw it during my holidays...
still got a harder on....


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 5, 2007)

awesome film. and to those of you who say it is ridicilous, lemme tell you this. i read on the 300 page in wikipedia, that the film was 90% historicly accurate, it's just the visualization itself that is crazy. And this is a quote from an interview from the director, Zack Snyder. He continues that the film is "an opera, not a documentary. That's what I say when people say it's historically inaccurate"


----------



## TiGel2. (Apr 5, 2007)

ABSOLUT[3];7746019 said:
			
		

> awesome film. and to those of you who say it is ridicilous, lemme tell you this. i read on the 300 page in wikipedia, that the film was 90% historicly accurate, it's just the visualization itself that is crazy. And this is a quote from an interview from the director, Zack Snyder. He continues that the film is "an opera, not a documentary. That's what I say when people say it's historically inaccurate"



Hardly 90 percent historically accurate. The portrayal of persians in the movie was very distorted, though it was needed as part of the movies plot, but do not go around saying its 90 percent accurate.


----------



## Kayo (Apr 5, 2007)

ABSOLUT[3];7746019 said:
			
		

> awesome film. and to those of you who say it is ridicilous, lemme tell you this. i read on the 300 page in wikipedia, that the film was 90% historicly accurate, it's just the visualization itself that is crazy. And this is a quote from an interview from the director, Zack Snyder. He continues that the film is "an opera, not a documentary. That's what I say when people say it's historically inaccurate"




I lol'd


----------



## X (Apr 5, 2007)

I watched this movie yesterday, LOL, i loved the part when the Oracle floated and danced or something like that. It turned me ON! *L*


----------



## vervex (Apr 5, 2007)

Great movie  The visual effects were great and special, just like in Sin City - no wonder it comes from a comic. The story was nice too. The only things that disturbed me were the costumes (going to a huge war with only a speedo and a cape...) and the endless speech at the end. Except that, I'd give it a 8.5/10  Blood was tainting the screen... what else to ask for ?


----------



## illusion (Apr 6, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I just saw the movie and I knew it didn't follow the historic events, but damn that movie was even worse than Rambo taking out armies by himself. Almost the whole movie was about the fighting scenes where the Spartans constantly killed the Persians, even giant rhinos and war elephants with only a few dying. A movie couldn't get anymore ridicilous. I am very dissapointed with it.
> 
> PS: I almost fell alseep during the later battles.



Did you honestly go in there expecting anything more than great fight scenes? LMAO, did you even see the trailers? It's like me going into "The Notebook" and being disappointed cause it's a chick flick. 

For an action lover, like myself, this movie tops the charts. Right under Braveheart (or even equal to) when it comes to that genre of movie.


----------



## Dre (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah i know im late, but i just saw the movie like 2 days ago. It was amazing.


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never seen so much blood splattered before. I give it a 9/10!


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 26, 2007)

bend_on_revenge said:


> Best movie of the year.
> 
> (okay the year hasn't been going that long yet but still)



pfft, in no way did 300 beat Pan's Labyrinth, or even Hot Fuzz.


----------

